# Trailer title not notarized - Pennsylvania



## lvhish486 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

This may seem like a stupid question and I'm sorry for that but I was wondering if you guys can help me out with an issue I’m having with registering my boat trailer in Pennsylvania. This was my first boat/trailer purchase; I'm new to the area and decided to get into fishing which I think may have played a part in this whole debacle. 

I bought my trailer from someone here in Pennsylvania; he signed over the title to me, everything was legit (I hope), but the problem is that the signature on the title wasn’t notarized. I didn't know it had to be (even though there is a huge spot that says so right on the title).

So a few months later I go to renew the registration and they tell me they cannot do it without the signature being notarized. I have the certificate of boat registration signed, transferring it to me and have tried repeatedly to contact the guys but he has not gotten back to me. I was basically told that I have a trailer that is scrap metal, I find it hard to believe that I'm the only person who was this naïve/ irresponsible.

The fish and game commission hasn’t been able to help, the DMV doesn’t even know what to do, and the title and tag shop are the ones that told me I have scrap metal. I have no idea what I need to do to get this registered. I’m still trying to get in touch with the guy. Would it be considered abandoned at this point? Someone told me that if I contact the notary and they try to contact him and are unsuccessful that they can sign it over to me/ mark it abandoned… don’t know if that’s true. Sounds shady.

ANY help or direction would be so appreciated. I’m missing out on some prime fishing. Thanks to all.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 1, 2017)

*does PA recognize the homemade trailers ??*

I have had 4 situations that had no title or registration papers
for the trailer and here in Florida, you can get a homemade registration
with no problem - not even an inspection. in FL, utility trailers don't have a title, just registration.

so call your tag office to see what is required for a homemade registration.


----------



## gatorglenn (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes take the registration numbers off of it if it has any and then tell them you have a homemade trailer and what is required for a registration number to get it registered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvhish486 (Aug 1, 2017)

Johnny said:


> *does PA recognize the homemade trailers ??*
> 
> I have had 4 situations that had no title or registration papers
> for the trailer and here in Florida, you can get a homemade registration
> ...



They do recognize homemade trailer's but I read that it is damn near impossible to do. Someone has told me that they require the receipts from the parts. 

What makes it so frustrating is that since I have the plates on it, I can log onto the DMV website and renew but there is no way to change it to my name. 

This whole situation is a disaster. I've been trying to figure this out for a year now. Can you imagine if this was an expensive trailer!?!?


----------



## Johnny (Aug 1, 2017)

again - *call* your tag office to see what is required for a homemade registration

and if necessary, go the sellers house (his address is on the registration) and camp out
on his doorstep until you put him in your car and both of you drive to a notary's office.





.


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 1, 2017)

To get a for-sure response from the seller, stop paying the licensing fees. Any correspondence from your "DMV" will go to him. It might be a long-term way to do it, but that official letter just may give him the kick in the pants he needs.
Or, you can leave him a message that the trailer will be found in the plate glass windows of the most prominent legal firm in town. Being as it's officially registered to him, well......

Roger


----------



## richg99 (Aug 2, 2017)

First off, every State is different when it comes to "home made" trailers. I am pretty sure that Texas now requires that the trailer be inspected by a TPWD officer. If you are found to have falsified your registration application ( stating that it was home-made and it wasn't) they can and will impound the trailer and you could be charged with a crime.

Who knows what PA law is?

One time a guy sold me a tiny sailboat. Stupid me, when I got it home I looked at the registration plate, and it had been chiseled off. I called him and told him that I was bringing it back to pick up my money. He laughed and said, "it was my problem now".

I replied that my *next call was to the sheriff's department* stating that he sold me a stolen boat! I got my money in twenty minutes. 

So, you might consider a similar message to him and see if that motivates him to do the right thing. All it takes is a quick trip to a notary. 

That is unless he really isn't the guy who owned either the boat or the trailer????

richg99


----------



## wis bang (Sep 12, 2017)

Where in PA? Close to NJ? Know anyone there? NJ MVC used to be easy to get a HOME serial number, title and plates, then have him sign at a notary...


----------

